# pigeon people in New York



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

any pigeon people here in western New York? i'm smack between Buffalo and Rochester, looking for people who know more than me who can help me through my mistakes and maybe swap some birds around, also looking for newbies who need birds as I'll soon have too many birds and need to adopt some out! my birds are nothing special as far as racing, just homers...i think


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Actually, I know there is, or was, clubs in both Rochester and Buffalo. I grew up in Canandaigua and I know there were clubs up there. Its been a lot of years now but I would think there should still be clubs in the area. If you contact the AU or IF they should be able to point you in the right direction.

Hope this helps.

Dan


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I heard that the buffalo club had some people that split to form another club because their concerns were not being met, at least that is what i heard so take it with a grain of salt!


----------



## Tyson (Apr 13, 2011)

I live in buffalo, no pigeon owners around me...


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

There is a very active club in Rochester. PM me for more details. Races start 4/30. We have flyers out your way so there my be some ride sharing opportunities. We fly with the central NY combine. 

Buffalo has a club but I don't know the status. The AU/IF is your friend for this.


----------

